# Clothes



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What color pants/jacket is best to wear for a black and red GSD? For UKC show ring.... I've seen people in the group ring wearing dirty jeans and Harley t-shirts but I want to look somewhat put together.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I have seen that too, and also seen dirty dogs, I would at least give them a bath I know they don't want the fancy akc done up look but a bath would be nice.

I wear tan pants mainly it shows up the fur but you can see the top line sometimes I wear black (depending on how many days I am showing in a row on what is clean..lol) I rarely wear a jacket as long as the shirt is a nice shirt and pants has pockets


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

For AKC I liked to wear "color" because I wanted the judge to remember me in a sea of dark suits and black and tan dogs. Purple (my favorite), blue, and green all work well with the red in a German Shepherd Dog. I even wore those colors to show my red Dachshund because he looked good with them.

I prefer to wear a jacket in the ring if it was cool enough to, and button it as I really dislike flapping jackets.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I will like black or taupe -- the same color for both top and bottom.

Tanya


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

How about nice trousers (kahki color) and a simple cable knit sweater that's green (sort of an apple green rather than forest green) to be Christmas-y? lol I could get a red scarf. The shows are Dec. 13-14 I think. Puppy NLC class? I'm not really sure, the breeder tells me when and where.


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

I've never been to a show but from what it sounds like, you have a nice outfit planned. I think the dark suit might be too much, and the dirty jeans way too little. Green sounds like a nice color, and is a compliment to red for your black and red GSD =).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah I do like the look of a nice suit, but 1) I'm broke and 2) it's just for puppy matches at this point. I just don't want it to be TOO obvious I've never done this before. For German shows I have to double handle so someone else will have him in the ring.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote: How about nice trousers (kahki color) and a simple cable knit sweater that's green (sort of an apple green rather than forest green) to be Christmas-y?


That sounds like a good combo. Non black is good, because the dark colors hide parts of the dog while showing and for pictures.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I like the purple idea. I have a tendency to wear black a lot. 

Gabor wears full black in competition - start a few years agao and a few more people followed his lead.


----------

